
The Holloway Syllabus on Company Culture - yarapavan
https://www.holloway.com/s/syllabus-company-culture
======
aszantu
So how do i survive in a company as someone really insecure Who has never done
the same thing for more than 6 months before?

------
teachrdan
Bay area fullstack engineer here. Has anyone else gotten unsolicited emails
from Holloway starting a few weeks ago? They emailed me every week with news
about another startup-oriented syllabus until I marked the last one as spam in
Gmail.

~~~
SparksZilla
Hello! Andy from Holloway here. Super sorry. I swear this isn't malicious, we
must be sloppy with our list management. If you email me at andy@holloway.com
I'll make sure we get you off the list for good.

